# Whirlpool Ice Maker Problem



## Chris Johnson (Oct 31, 2007)

Make sure the 'overflow' bar is not locked in the up position.


----------



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

Your ice maker is electronically controlled.

Check the switch on the inside wall of the freezer to make sure that someone didn't accidentally shut the ice maker off.

To check the emitter and receiver open the freezer door and activate the door switch 3 times, and close the door for 2 seconds.

Open the freezer door and view the LED output code.

The light should pulse twice and then pause and then pulse twice.

Check the continuity of the fill valve at the back of the fridge.

To check the ice maker and optics receiver unplug the fridge then plug it back in.

You have 60 second to open the freezer door and view the LED output code.

For the ice maker you will have 3 pulses then a pause and then 3 pulses.

For the optics receiver you will have 4 pulses then a pause and then 4 pulses.

The emitter and receiver will be check again in this test with 2 pulses then a pause then 2 pulses.

If the system is good the light will be on for 5 seconds.

When you know what you need you can get appliance parts here.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

> Check the continuity of the fill valve at the back of the fridge


.

A few years ago, that was one of the first things I would check. Also might want to check the connection to to the water source. Saddle clamp under the sink? They can get clogged. If the lining is coming off your tray, you may have trouble with it eljecting ice in the near future. What little experience I have with appliances is with the older ones. Never got into the eltecronic models. Girltech sounds familiar with them.


----------



## Aquin (Jan 15, 2008)

Girltech: the optics are good and so is the solenoid in the back. 

The icemaker is getting water, so the icemaker itself is probably bad. I was browsing through my local online classifieds and found two ads for 6yr old side by side Whirlpool refrigerators with bad a/c compressors for $50. The ads also state that the icemakers are new. I asked the owners for the model number of the fridge, which are ED2GTQXKQ00 and ED25QF. I did some searching online and found these units have a different icemaker assembly part number but the same exact icemaker control module part number than my fridge (whirlpool ED5PHAXMQ00).

I looked at pictures of their fridges in the ad and on other websites and the main difference seems to be the icemaker itself. Theirs have a bucket underneath and the icemaker has an "arm" sensor. They do NOT have an in door ice bucket like mine does. I'm thinking that if the problem with my icemaker isn't the module, do you all think their entire icemaker assemblies will work in my unit assuming they also have a flat plug? Can I make them work with my in-door ice bucket or will I have to remove it and use their ice buckets that go underneath the icemaker?


----------



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't think that the motor and module of ice makers are the same but you may be able to use the other style.

I think that the only difference is the shut off.

If you look on the breakdown of your fridge it shows two different modules,one is a little higher priced. 

If the problem it just that the will not release the ice from the mold it may be that all you have to do is change the mold and heater assembly.

The best idea is to go have a look at the other fridges and take your ice maker with you to compare the hook up.


----------

